

Ask HN: What should I do before starting my job in October 2014? - frostnovazzz

I live in Australia and I got job offer in Silicon Valley, but can only start in October this year due to visa reason.<p>now I want to make use of this 10 months&#x27; time in Australia to do something useful. I applied for Google and was rejected, before that I couldn&#x27;t find a satisfactory job in AU. I have some savings in the bank and can afford to living a few months without income. What would you suggest me to do with this time to make the most out of it?
======
omegant
I'll walk the apalachian trail, at least a part of it. It's almost 6 months
walking. It's hard to have another oportunity like this to do it.

~~~
frostnovazzz
Australia

